# Lesson Learned!



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Guess this goes here.........

Those two pictures are of the door of my chicken coop, notice the latch in the "up" and "down" position?

I found that when you go into the coop and close the door behind you, the latch WILL fall down if you bump the wall from the inside!!!

Went inside to fill the feeder(closed the door behind me - had hawks flying around the last few days) and the big "Rhode Island Red" rooster got spunky, tried to spur me so I jumped for the door and......... "bumped the wall".

Every time I turned around to try and "jimmy" the latch up, the rooster got me from behind, wound up spending about 15 minutes inside playing tag with him until I realized I had my phone in my pocket and that my youngest daughter had stayed home today with the Flu.

Gonna fix that issue tomorrow!!! lol


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Ha Ha, good one!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one this has happened to. 
Mine happened the first day that I built mine, so there weren't chicks in it yet.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Couldn't the latch be turned an additional 180 degrees so it hangs down and can't fall to lock the door?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I know someone who got latched in a stock trailer one time...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

For nowbefore you can get to hardware store for one of those shed hooks, keep a ruler inside to raise the board/stick.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

JayJay said:


> For nowbefore you can get to hardware store for one of those shed hooks, keep a ruler inside to raise the board/stick.


And if it's made of steel, it may help with the rooster.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Time to have a chicken dinner?


----------



## divemaster19631 (Dec 29, 2015)

New old saying. What do you get when one to many males in the hen house. Duck duck chicken dinner.

John


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I read the title to this thread & saw who wrote it, then thought didn't he just get married.
Glad it was just the rooster that attacked you.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I read the title of this thread and hoped it was written by "Peachesbackwards"... I'm trying really hard to accept that this will never happen... vract: Why? Genes?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

crabapple said:


> I read the title to this thread & saw who wrote it, then thought didn't he just get married.
> Glad it was just the rooster that attacked you.


Lol, guess that may have crossed the minds of a few..... THAT lesson learned is that I should have married her the first I asked her almost 40 years ago.

The new Grandma just lhbo when the youngest daughter told her about it.



Grimm said:


> Couldn't the latch be turned an additional 180 degrees so it hangs down and can't fall to lock the door?


That's was a "design flaw" I made when I put the latch on the door, the way it was anchored inside I couldn't drop the latch down but I can NOW.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Time to have a chicken dinner?


Na.... just may take him over and give him to my Uncle so he can fight with the other one I gave him. He'd really get ticked at me having to watch for two birds each time he went to feed his chickens and get the eggs.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh geese, this thread reminds me of : a the time I my Dad got locked in the chicken house accidentally and yelled for me to let him out, (I was about 3) My Dad had a really loud voice and I freaked out and ran, 'cause I though that he was mad at me, and climbed a tree. 
He just wanted to get my attention, but 3 year olds aren't the most logical. 
He got out and went about the rest of the chores. 
when he took the eggs to the house he asked if I came in, mom said I though he was with you.
So they went out in the yard and looked for the dog, who was sleeping under the tree, where I had climbed up to my brothers "nest" and gone to sleep.
: b: the concern of getting locked in the stock trailer, ours would be about impossible to get out of.


----------



## Stillmeadow (Apr 25, 2016)

Lol! Sounds like something that would happen to me!


----------

